# Today would have been my due date



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Today is the due date of the baby that would have been born, that miscarried last July. I have had a hard week, and I am doing better, but mostly I'm surprised that it's been an emotionally challenging week.

I didn't actually post here at the time, because I had really mixed feelings about that pregnancy at all, and I had some guilt and mixed feelings about not really mourning that loss last summer.

I am emotionally ready to have a baby now, and I'm not even pg. It's just harder than I thought. I've been able to talk with some close friends, which helps a lot.

Hugs to all who are coping with loss right now.


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Bekka
















I often wonder what May 29, 2003 will be like for me. That was the day my baby who we lost in November would have been due. In fact, I've been thinking about what the whole month of May will be like. I'm currently pg again, so I'm hoping that it sticks. It may make May a bit easier for me to take.

Hugs to you.....


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

(((Bekka)))) The due date is always one of the very painful reminders of what one has lost...take extra special care of yourself..I am so sorry..


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm already sweating the month of July. I know it in inevitable but I'm not sure how to prepare.

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{{ Bekka }}}}

I have due date coming up this month too, I have been thinking how I would have been very pregnant and preparing for the baby to be born. Instead I am not even pregnant at all. It sucks!

Just wanted to let you know that my thoughts are with you and that I am grieving with you.

Karen


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi, Bekka:

Due dates can be so hard...my heart goes out to you. I still remember my due dates with the two babies I miscarried five years ago. Take care of yourself this week. I'm glad you've been able to talk to some friends.

Love and hugs,
Katherine


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 6, 2001)

Bekka,

(((((Hugs to you))))). My spirit baby's due date was mid-June and I know I'll be having a hard time when that time comes. It won't help that a couple of mommy acquaintances that are in my tribal circle are due around the same time. Thankfully, their pregnancies are going well but it will be hard for me.

Hope you will experience being pregnant again in the near future!


----------



## Momma 2 4 (Dec 12, 2001)

Dear Momma,

Watch out for friction between you and your baby's daddy. . .also, if you haven't yet, name your child. . .perhaps you had a feeling about the sex or could give a name used by both boys and girls. . .don't be shy about holding another baby of your baby's age. . .when I lost my full-term daughter to stillbirth, my friend went into labor the next day (I think by fear) and holding her child made me realize no other baby will be like mine. . .with my miscarried child, I still sometimes see someone his age and wonder what it would be like. . .watch out for hoping pregnancy will fill the void. . .had number 2 child lived, I would probably not have #3 in his body (perhaps his soul would have come with another body), but #2 was due the month after #3 was conceived. Simply be gentle with yourself and know you are a mother who doesn't have the chance to hold the child you love.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

- please take your time but don't stop yourself from letting yourself feel what you feel. you're entitled to all your feelings, good and bad. please honor them, your lost bundle and yourself.

Peace to you and your family...

Lori


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for the support. I'm just glad I was able to share with you lovely moms.


----------



## kaje62 (Nov 20, 2001)

I am so sorry. I will never forget my due date in October with my first loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Take extra good care of yourself this week, give yourself some time to grieve.


----------

